# I've risen!



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

"Don Giovanni! A ce nar te co!"

" Talk classical! I've come back to post here!"

Hello everyone!
It is me, 4/4player player( call it "coming back from the dead"). I've come back to Talkclassical after a long absence. I was busy in pursuing other things, but now it's really good to be back now! I look forward to adapting to the new changes and new members as well at this wonderful classical music forums.

Keeping Beat,
4/4player

P.S. Just a little alusion to the Commadore statue from the Mozart opera, "Don Giovanni", lol


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Let me second that, *Opus*! Nice to hear from you again, 4!!
Did you see my "shout-out" to you, posted here? (post 10)...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi 4/4 ... great to have you back


----------

